
Important News about Vine - frandroid
https://medium.com/@vine/important-news-about-vine-909c5f4ae7a7
======
GFischer
TL-DR: Vine is discontinuing the mobile app.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_(service)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vine_\(service\))

